# Best oil for the 2.5?



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I searched around, didnt find much. I need to change my oil soon and i'm trying to find someone new to go with. I currently am on Mobil 1 synthetic 5w-30 and it burns oil like crazy, i'm constantly low on oil and i wanna try something different out. I live in VA where its currently blazing hot in the middle of the summer if that makes a difference. opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## daduff (Oct 7, 2012)

lubro moly. can get it on ECS or at NAPA


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Liqui Moly, at Napa.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

liqui moly 5w40 like stated.:thumbup:


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Thagodeus said:


> I currently am on Mobil 1 synthetic 5w-30


you should not be running this in your 2.5; it is not VW502.00 spec.

simply put: if it doesn't read VW502.00 (or higher) on the oil container, do not use it in your engine.

this is the Mobil1 that i run: (click on the specs/approvals tab)
www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Mobil_1_0W-40.aspx#

running the wrong spec oil can damage your engine.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not worried about any engine damage, but i'll definitely be switching to liqui moly lubro moly whatever it is haha :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I run Pentosin :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ fair enough.

how many miles are on your engine?

how far can you get before losing 1 quart of oil?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

le0n said:


> ^^ fair enough.
> 
> how many miles are on your engine?
> 
> how far can you get before losing 1 quart of oil?


Me or Thagodeus?


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm assuming me

Now i'm told that i have an 08 motor in my rabbit that the original owner swapped in (so far i could only really go off of that the sticker on the valve cover says it was produced in may of 08 i believe) but it supposedly has about 72k on it. And i'm not 100% sure, i know that by the time i hit 5000 miles i started getting my oil light blinking at me if i took a turn at any speed over 10 mph. At which point i threw more in that i had laying around.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah, that is rather quick. at least i believe so.

i wonder what percentage of oil has to be missing for it to trigger that light on a low-speed turn?


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

I'd recommend Shell Rotella T6 5w40. It is available at Walmart/Autozone/NAPA and it is rated for heavy duty turbo diesels so it has higher soot carrying capability and TBN so it can better neutralize acidic combustion byproducts. TSI guys have seen good results: http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2561658

I've run rotella 5w40 for the last 10+ years on all of my family's VAG engines: 1.8 8v, 2.0, VR6, 2.5, and a 2.0 TSI with no issues whatsover. As long as an oil conforms to the latest API rating it's a good match. I don't typically pay attention to the VW oil ratings, they're a gimmick to make you buy european castrol for like $9 a bottle. VW gas and diesel engine components still fail even on engines filled with vw specific oil.

I've dabbled with pentosin, lubromoly, and mobil 1 0w40 from time to time but you can't beat the rotella price/availability.

If you really want to see how oils do with your engine independent of marketing hype check these guys out: http://www.blackstone-labs.com

my 2 cents :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont mind the Liqui moly price.... sure, i agree its more expensive than the rest... but its also a LOT better.

when you have invested as much as some of us had in this car/engine using the right oil can go a LONG way.

Also, i get great MPG with Liqui Moly!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

post your blackstone oil analysis fred!


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

I ONLY use Pennzoil Platinum. I've used Molly twice (did not notice any difference). In the 14 oil changes i've had done in my car, 2 have been with Castrol Syntec, one with Quaker, two with Molly, and the rest with Penzzoil. Unless I find a great deal on the Molly im going to keep going with the Pennzoil Platinum, can't complain.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i've used liqui moly since i had 20k miles.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I changed to liqui moly 5w-40 about 2k miles ago after using Mobil 1 0w-40 and I will say car runs much better, feels smoother and just overall is MUCH better. And I got almost 64k on the clock


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nick_V08 said:


> I changed to liqui moly 5w-40 about 2k miles ago after using Mobil 1 0w-40 and I will say car runs much better, feels smoother and just overall is MUCH better. And I got almost 64k on the clock


I am currently running Mobil 1 0w-40. Based on reports on the forums I decided to check if i have been burning oil. Seems like I have and I was getting a little low, just added some extra today. Did you have any oil burning issues with the Mobil 1?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Not mine but taken from vwownersclub | http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/...l-Analysis-10K-Mile-Interval-120K-Mile-Engine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


> Not mine but taken from vwownersclub | http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/...l-Analysis-10K-Mile-Interval-120K-Mile-Engine
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


That was mine, I'm now at 160k miles. No problems to report here. I've never had to replace anything on this car outside of oil plugs and filters. 

I currently have a cel but is related to either my maf or o2 sensor. This car has been beyond reliable, I laugh when people bring up the "but Volkswagen's cost more to work on".

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

xtentual said:


> That was mine, I'm now at 160k miles. No problems to report here. I've never had to replace anything on this car outside of oil plugs and filters.
> 
> I currently have a cel but is related to either my maf or o2 sensor. This car has been beyond reliable, I laugh when people bring up the "but Volkswagen's cost more to work on".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4


:thumbup:

Still running Pentosin? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep. I'm curious about liqui molly though, everyone seems to swear by it. I may try it in my next oil change, not that I'm unsatisfied but just curious if I'd be able to sense any difference.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

I have 3 2.5 engines in my fam now if you include the gf. I should run a split comparison on each oil . But that would involve more time than I have right now.

Once I put more mods into my engine I'm definitely going with liquimoly or pentosin. The analyses posted look great. I'm sure that in terms of economy those oils do way better than my rotella. I just read on the interwebs about the setup thygreyt runs and it is very winning. If liquimoly works for that it works for me. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mattdl4 said:


> I have 3 2.5 engines in my fam now if you include the gf. I should run a split comparison on each oil . But that would involve more time than I have right now.
> 
> Once I put more mods into my engine I'm definitely going with liquimoly or pentosin. The analyses posted look great. I'm sure that in terms of economy those oils do way better than my rotella. I just read on the interwebs about the setup thygreyt runs and it is very winning. If liquimoly works for that it works for me. :beer:


In 1k miles I'll be doing another analysis fir the turbo

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Here you go everyone, went with the liqui moly! I'll let everyone know how the engine feels.

Now, instead of starting a new thread...
Anybody have recommendations for spark plugs?
My starts have been kind of lagging lately...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Na? Oem

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Which ones are OEM? i saw some of the ignition service kits on ecs
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Maintenance/Engine/Ignition/
Whens the recommended replacement time frame for coil packs? i'm sure mine have never been replaced coming up on 80k miles


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

What could be causing a very lazy start? Normally my car starts up after turning over once or twice, for the past few days its been very slowly turning over 5-6 times before starting...could it be the old oil that's about to be changed tomorrow? Old coil packs? Old spark plugs?


Tapatalkin'


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

80k on the same spark plugs?? Wow!
They should be changed every 40k.

Same as the fuel pump...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

80k miles for the coil packs? i have 117k miles on mine and they still work just fine.

40k miles for plugs is a good span.

the oem ngk plugs on ecs: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Maintenance/Engine/Ignition/ES2162554/


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

le0n said:


> 80k miles for the coil packs? i have 117k miles on mine and they still work just fine.
> 
> 40k miles for plugs is a good span.
> 
> the oem ngk plugs on ecs: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Maintenance/Engine/Ignition/ES2162554/


i did the coilpacks every 50k


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm this thread has inspired me to try LiquiMolly one more time. I am going to get my oil analyzed next time I take it out (I currently have Pennzoil Platinum 5w-30) and then compare it to the liquimolly. 
What OCIs are you guys running? I always change at 10k kms (6k miles approx.)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

MK5golf said:


> Hmm this thread has inspired me to try LiquiMolly one more time. I am going to get my oil analyzed next time I take it out (I currently have Pennzoil Platinum 5w-30) and then compare it to the liquimolly.
> What OCIs are you guys running? I always change at 10k kms (6k miles approx.)


i do it every ~5k miles...


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah I just got the car last year and only put about 10k on it since I had it, but the po had the car for a few years and I'm sure he probably didn't change any of the other stuff. But ill leave the coil packs for now, and ill have to order some new plugs to do too.


Tapatalkin'


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Thygreyt, do you think the fuel pump is my issue with these bad starts? Or the plugs?


Tapatalkin'


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Thagodeus said:


> Thygreyt, do you think the fuel pump is my issue with these bad starts? Or the plugs?
> 
> 
> Tapatalkin'


Could be battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Thagodeus said:


> Thygreyt, do you think the fuel pump is my issue with these bad starts? Or the plugs?
> 
> 
> Tapatalkin'


as mentioned, it could also be the battery.

The easiest way to know one of the things: electric tester. If the voltage is too low, then you'll have the culprit.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn am I the only one running 5w40 royal purple? I love that stuff and always used on every VW. This one burns tiny bit if oil but runs great. Maybe an over kill with royal purple but I had nothing but great experience with it


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

It being the battery finally hit me when i went to leave work, slow start with dimming lights and it barely started. Worried that i may not make it to work tomorrow. i'll be buying a battery tomorrow after i get off work.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I think tehgreyt meant to say your fuel filter, not fuel pump.

My manual for my 08 lists the following items for 10k/40k intervals.

Every 10k
Oil change

Every 40k 
Oil change
New plugs
New air filter
New fuel filter
New cabin air filter

As far as replacement parts I would recommend always using OE parts. Ecstuning makes buying maintenance parts really simple as they sell kits for both the 10k and 40k mile intervals.


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, yes my bad

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

vr6-kamil said:


> Damn am I the only one running 5w40 royal purple? I love that stuff and always used on every VW. This one burns tiny bit if oil but runs great. Maybe an over kill with royal purple but I had nothing but great experience with it


All my vw friends say NOT to use Royal Purple. Don't know why and I personally have never tried it


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Well it was definitely the battery, came out this morning and it just clicked. Realized its had the same battery for 5-6 years so it was bound to happen eventually. Was gonna change my oil today but rain decided that wouldn't be happening


Tapatalkin'


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

MK5golf said:


> All my vw friends say NOT to use Royal Purple. Don't know why and I personally have never tried it


Hmm wonder why. I remember the first time I used it on my first car '97 jetta 2.0 and on the start up the engine even sounded different. Different good and on that weak thing you could feel every extra hp that you gain. Since than I run it in my 12v, R32 and now 2.5 with no problems


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

vr6-kamil said:


> Hmm wonder why. I remember the first time I used it on my first car '97 jetta 2.0 and on the start up the engine even sounded different. Different good and on that weak thing you could feel every extra hp that you gain. Since than I run it in my 12v, R32 and now 2.5 with no problems


I think a lot of people suggested not using it because it wasn't 502.00 certified when I originally saw it being discussed, I'm not sure if that has changed or not. 

It's one of the reason I never used it.

There is a difference in full synthetic oils sold in the USA versus other parts of the world. Class 3 based versus class 4 based (I believe). 

Now I'm not super sure what that means as far as end results or performance of the oil.

But..

My philosophy on it is I trust the people who engineered and built my car to know what is best for it, so therefore I stick with a foreign based oil that meets the 502.00 certification.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## tnerb (Jun 2, 2006)

*slow start might be door switch...*

Thagodeus 

I had an issue with my car not starting or starting very slow on the first attempt. 

Also noticed that the door switch wasn't working (interior lights weren't coming on nor dash indicator). 

The fuel pump runs when the drivers door is opened, if the car doesn't sense the door opening then the pump won't run  

I replaced my switch with one from RadioShack, was fairly easy to do, followed a DIY on mkV forum.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I think i'm good, it ended up being a combination of my battery finally dying after what i assume is 5-6 years and then getting a misfire and running through and replacing coil packs and plugs. Now I can chirp tires easily into 2nd every time! 

This is what i found in there 











For the record, our factory gap is supposed to be .40, that gap was over .90


----------



## r2006 (May 9, 2012)

I highly recommend AMSOIL, they have an European car Formula that meets or exceeds the VW502 requirements.

Plus AMSOIL is a Group IV synthetic, which means the base ol is synthetic as well, most other "synthetics" use a mineral base and synthetic additives, and call it 100% synthetic.

AMSOIL are not VW certified because they didn't want to pay the fees for it (had a long phone conversation with one of the guys at AMSOIL about that).

I used AMSOIL on my 2006 Rabbit and had zero issues. almost 100k miles before I traded her in.

Did extensive research on this topic a few years ago, and I am convinced that AMSOIL is a superior quality oil.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

@thagodeus
what do you think of the liqui moly oil?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

r2006 said:


> Did extensive research on this topic a few years ago, and I am convinced that AMSOIL is a superior quality oil.


This! AMSOIL is awesome. I run it in everything I own. My bike loves it, idles super quiet and smooth and runs cooler with it. Car idles super nice with it. I cannot complain about AMSOIL compared to any other oil I have run.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> @thagodeus
> what do you think of the liqui moly oil?


Ive had it in for a while now, and i love it! It seems to be running really smooth. Liqui moly is really some good oil :thumbup: I'll have to check once i get more mileage on it and see if i end up burning as much as i was before


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you guys find your 2.5s burn oil? I never top mine off... everything seems A- ok


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

MK5golf said:


> Hmm this thread has inspired me to try LiquiMolly one more time. I am going to get my oil analyzed next time I take it out (I currently have Pennzoil Platinum 5w-30) and then compare it to the liquimolly.
> What OCIs are you guys running? I always change at 10k kms (6k miles approx.)


We offer 2.5 Oil change kits with the Liquimioly oil everyone is talking about


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We offer 2.5 Oil change kits with the Liquimioly oil everyone is talking about


That oil type is the absolute best 5w-40 that liqui moly offers!!!

And, that's all I use in my car...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

You mentioned changing the fuel pump every 40k??

I just changed my fuel filter at 50k for the first time.

I use Motul 5w-40


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I run Castrol synthetic 5w-10. That's what the dealer gives me, so I use it. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

5-10???? Really??


And to the other comment, it was a mistake, I meant fuel filter, not pump

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> 5-10???? Really??
> 
> 
> And to the other comment, it was a mistake, I meant fuel filter, not pump
> ...


Yeah, I'm guessing it's something to do with the cold weather. Idk, been running it for a year, no problems so far. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I suspect i may have a valve cover/headgasket leak, seeing as the back of my block seemed a bit oily/wet last time i changed oil. Kinda came up on the conversation while i was in Engines 1 tonight. I'll be checking it out next thursday for sure :thumbup:


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

My 05.5 Jetta VE has approximately 158000 miles. Have used only Castrol and OE filters since day one purchased at dealer due to nice discount afforded me. I add less than a quart between 5000 mile oil changes. Never had an issue with chains or guides. Replaced both chains and everything associated with them at 132000 miles. Besides being a little stretched there was no unusual wear on either chains or guides and this was supposedly an issue with this model year. Also just picked up a 2013 JSW S and will use the same in that as time goes by.

As long as the product meets VW spec and the changes are at no more than 5K, I think any product will do just fine.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

I have had no problems with Mobil 1 0w-40. The engine is at 78k, doesn't need any additional oil between changes and I get half decent economy. I am curious to the ligui moly however...


----------

